# One way to use this forum



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2009)

One thing that we did (way back when I passed in 2006  ) We had a group of people taking the exam who would use this forum to post problems we were working on in either the CERM, 6 minute solutions, etc

This way you could post, working on Chaper 12, Problem #2 and I dont see how they come up with _______________? Without having to post the entire question.

We would go back and forth on trying to figure stuff out, sort of like an online (free) "exam caffee" but its only as good as the users make it.

We would also find problems that we had studied that we thought were "for the good of the group" and would post them to discuss.

It was something that I know helped me, and hope helped other people. But we had a diligent study group that came here to bounce questions of each other and such...


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I have got alot of information on what is on the test which really help me prepare. There is just so much to study and when you can target a specific area that really helps. So far by hook or crook I have figured out most of the problems. But posting some problems here will help, hope others will post.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey RG,

If you're implying that I post in the wrong forum, I get it  . However, it might help if it were understood at the title of each category in obviously large font or something. I sometimes get the structural pe exam and the structural topic forums mixed up. I know that a guy named MOOK has that problem too. ) (No offense Mook)


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2009)

^ It's not a big deal, just someone looking for Structural PE exam info may not venture into the Structural Technical Discussions.

That's all.



also, if you ever see a topic you think should be moved, PM me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 14, 2009)

Another way to use the forum is to linger around far too long after you passed the PE, post nothing of technical relevance to aspiring examinees, and post pointless crap in Shoot the Breeze. AKA the VTE Method.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 14, 2009)

^or do what I do...

Oh wait...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

we should move the SE I &amp; SE II into the civil forum, good point!


----------

